# Printer Not Found...



## leb_guy_4_life (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello,

im having a problem here. i bought an internet router and i set it up and it worked normal. but the problem here is when i tried to set a printer network so i could use the printer on both computers it appeared that no printer is found on the network. both computers are using Windows XP. any help possible ill appreciate it...

thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you setup file/print sharing? Did you set sharing in the properties of the printer?


----------



## leb_guy_4_life (Aug 5, 2005)

i did set the printer sharing...how do i make sure that i made the correct proceedures to setup the print/file sharing?? 

Thanks,
Bahaa


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at this tutorial and see if it helps: http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/xp/filesharing.htm


----------

